# Epoxy Flooring



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

So with my garage build bearing completion I want to get the floor sorted and wanted to go down the epoxy flooring route have had a quote for around £1800 to have it professionally laid but this seems quite steep as I've found someone who can level and grind the floor for £300 so it's just getting the sealer and 2 pack paint .

Any tips of feedback from suppliers would be greatly appreciated I'm currently looking at getting the sealer and paint from here:

https://www.floorsaver.co.uk/products/epoxy-floor-paint

I've ready some reviews over using a roller vs a floor squeegee too and as always pics are always welcome


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

So many decisions! has anyone applied their own epoxy 2 pack paint? I've had some other more reasonable quotes but still looking to go down the DIY route but it would be great to see what kind of finish can be achieved.

One company i spoke to said they can do a roller applied coating and another (more expensive) option is to build the epoxy 3mm higher but its trowel applied which I assumed was the squeegee method.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Ive been looking in to painting my workshop floor, its concrete but the dips and divits would make a roller impossible so I would either need to skim the floor or use a hell of a lot more product to fill in the imperfections

Obviously, the roller method would use less paint and a skim coat may be cheaper than making up the difference with the paint


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

just had some guys round to do a quote and they said the same a standard roller applied finish would still show the imperfections even after levelling and sanding the concrete but they use a product in their epoxy to make it thicker and use more product to level the and fill in the low spots buy using a trowel to give a really nice flat finish


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

ok so i've found the product

https://antel.co.uk/flooring/47-epoxy-self-smoothing-floor-screed.html

so it looks like once the floor had been grinded / polished and cleaned
- apply a primer / sealer
- then apply the high build self levelling epoxy with a trowel

sounds simple enough in theory but in reality it might be a different story!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm in a new build (well, nearly new now) and I've been looking at what to do so would be interested in why you've arrived at epoxy over polyurethane or tiles?

Looking at everything, I'd (almost) arrived at a solvent based PU that can be applied direct as long as the floor is cured. First coat thinned acts as sealer/primer and second coat gives a semi sheen anti slip. But always interested in others reasoning.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Just buy some red or grey garage paint from wilko and redo it every couple of years! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Well I have considered the interlocking tiles but cost wise they are the same I'd not more than a high build epoxy and I've quite likes the look fo the finish that can be achieved with epoxy if applied properly.

I had a long chat with one of the guys from antel who supply a high build self leveling epoxy screed:

https://antel.co.uk/flooring/47-epoxy-self-smoothing-floor-screed.html

And I can see why it's expensive to have it professionally laid as the materials themselves are around £600 just for roughly 28m2 as the volume of product applied is greater.

They have supplied to a lot of diy enthusiasts and provide very detailed and clear instructions on how to apply and it sounds like it gives a very durable hard wearing finish that will last.

Just need to get it past HQ now and I should start a garage build thread really


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

Just remember the floor tiles you can take with you to your next house  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

JordanE said:


> Just remember the floor tiles you can take with you to your next house
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the amount i've spent on this house and the garage extension i'm not moving! :lol:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Breezy said:


> With the amount i've spent on this house and the garage extension i'm not moving! :lol:


and what about the boss ?


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

BRUN said:


> and what about the boss ?


I think shes staying put too


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

im in the same boat as you. Tho I have insulated the walls and ceiling and the doors and my thoughts are that the interlocking tiles will give a little bit of insulation on the floor and be a nicer place to work on if needed and also underfoot so im going to get them


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

aerodynamic18 said:


> im in the same boat as you. Tho I have insulated the walls and ceiling and the doors and my thoughts are that the interlocking tiles will give a little bit of insulation on the floor and be a nicer place to work on if needed and also underfoot so im going to get them


Which tiles are you going to go for? this is true as i've also thought about having a small half rack / gym in the garage too and floor tiles would be perfect for this too


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Hi.
I used to epoxy my garage floor, but when I parked the car, the heat from the tyres would help lift the paint.
Every time I reversed out next day, it would lift a small area of paint until back to concrete floor.
So, decided to get some industrial carpet tiles, much better, keeps garage slightly warmer to.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Breezy said:


> Which tiles are you going to go for? this is true as i've also thought about having a small half rack / gym in the garage too and floor tiles would be perfect for this too


Thinking of the big dug ones tbh. Not a bad price and others seem to say they are ok. Hopefully do it early next yr so the concrete is dry as was only laid in aug/sept


----------



## noellesteward (5 mo ago)

Breezy said:


> So with my garage build bearing completion I want to get the floor sorted and wanted to go down the epoxy flooring route have had a quote for around £1800 to have it professionally laid but this seems quite steep as I've found someone who can level and grind the floor for £300 so it's just getting the sealer and 2 pack paint .
> 
> Any tips of feedback from suppliers would be greatly appreciated I'm currently looking at getting the sealer and paint from here:
> 
> ...


Has anyone here done EPOXY FLOORING for their home floor? If yes, how much was charged (including hidden charges) and what is your review of it?


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I used the Antel system on a freshly laid concrete floor that was fully dried out to their instructions after several conversations with the company. The floor was prepped as per instructions to the letter. Left it overnight to dry and went back in the morning and first impressions were fantastic. Then i looked closer and there were air bubbels the size of my little finger tip all over. I sent the photos back to Antel and after several phone calls they said it was the floor underneath and as a goodwill gesture they would send out another kit. Sanded the floor to give a key and cleaned it and set to work squeegeing out a thin layer over the old floor. Left to dry and went back the next day. Still imperfections in the floor!!!!!! called Antel and he said he would prefer if i had it laid by his team to make sure it was being done properly. I'm £600 out of pocket at this stage, followed the instructions to the letter and deem myself as a competent DIY'er so decided to cut my losses. As the floor was of sound structure by now i painted it with ronseal epoxy and threw down some of the coloured chips. The floors been down for 6 years and still looks good.
If i was starting again with the knowledge i have now i would tile the floor with ceramic or porcelain like they do in the high end workshops and save myself all the trouble and stress.


----------



## noellesteward (5 mo ago)

Bustanut said:


> I used the Antel system on a freshly laid concrete floor that was fully dried out to their instructions after several conversations with the company. The floor was prepped as per instructions to the letter. Left it overnight to dry and went back in the morning and first impressions were fantastic. Then i looked closer and there were air bubbels the size of my little finger tip all over. I sent the photos back to Antel and after several phone calls they said it was the floor underneath and as a goodwill gesture they would send out another kit. Sanded the floor to give a key and cleaned it and set to work squeegeing out a thin layer over the old floor. Left to dry and went back the next day. Still imperfections in the floor!!!!!! called Antel and he said he would prefer if i had it laid by his team to make sure it was being done properly. I'm £600 out of pocket at this stage, followed the instructions to the letter and deem myself as a competent DIY'er so decided to cut my losses. As the floor was of sound structure by now i painted it with ronseal epoxy floors gold coast and threw down some of the coloured chips. The floors been down for 6 years and still looks good.
> If i was starting again with the knowledge i have now i would tile the floor with ceramic or porcelain like they do in the high end workshops and save myself all the trouble and stress.


thank you so much for your suggestion


----------

